

Show HN: SunOpps – Go solar the easy way - husseiny
http://www.sunopps.com/

======
husseiny
We just launched the first version of SunOpps a week ago. I would love to hear
your feedback. Thanks, Hussein!

------
allenguo
This is pretty cool! The app store buttons aren't showing up correctly for me
though.

~~~
husseiny
Thanks! Weird on the App Store link. Any chance you don't mind sharing more
details on what platform and browser you are using?

~~~
allenguo
I'm using Firefox 35.0 on 64-bit Windows 7.

It looks like this:
[https://i.imgur.com/uo6nhpA.png](https://i.imgur.com/uo6nhpA.png).

